# Some suggestions for my Shelby Rex?



## michael.ambrose (May 7, 2011)

Greetings all!  New reader, first time poster.  Wonderfully knowledgeable community you've got here!

Despite having pulled a 60's Schwinn Speedster from the trash back in my teens, its safe to say I'm fairly new to the world of antique bicycles.

In a near-repeat of the finding of my old Schwinn, I just recently rescued a Rollfast and a Shelby Rex from the side of the road.  Surprisingly, both bicycles are in fairly good shape (at least when compared to some of the pieces I've been watching on ebay since I acquired these).  The Rex is in better shape, and being as how the wife and I needed some transpo, that was the first on my workbench.

Here's a pic:







The seat it had was fairly cancerous, but possibly with some salvageable parts... but I elected to replace it with the throne from my Speedster for the time being.

The fenders, paint, and pinstriping are still in terrific shape... I figured, go whole hog on trying to bring it back!

SO!  I'm hoping that perhaps this community might be able to help me with some information!

First off... what in the world is this bike??  I've tried to do as much research as I can, but I can't seem to find a Shelby-made Rex-branded bike in this configuration in any catalogs or photostreams... any ideas? Perhaps a model name?  An age?

Next... some suggestions/advice, perhaps?  You may or may not be able to tell from this photo that one half of the handlebars, like the seat, is rusted through to the point where there are a good six inches missing.  At the moment I have the handlebars from my Speedster on place of these.  I'd REALLY like to find something similar to the original, preferably in black... any ideas what I should look for?  Or where to shop?

Finally... the tires!  You'll probably love this... when I picked this up, I found the tires are Goodyear War Tires.  Sooo... I'm supposing this bike hasn't been seriously ridden since WWII?  Anyhoo, the War Tires are sized 26" x 1.375" (or so it is stated on the side of the tires themselves).  Neither of my local bike shops carry these sizes and said they would have to be special-ordered.  (They _did_ replace the tubes and added a rim strip for us.) Any suggestions on where to find tires for this?  Or perhaps alternatives to this width tire?

Well, thats about it for me... any help at all out there would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks, all!

Michael.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 7, 2011)

Looks like a WWII era middleweight or mid-weight (?), (blacked out chrome because of the war effort,) bicycle. Go slowly, you have something special here. Unusual for sure. Keep EVERYTHING!! Even old screws, square nuts, etc. (in a baggie) Keep the original seat!!!! KEEP those tires!!! Post better pics of both bikes for us freaks, and we will help you. We love it when someone finds a REAL old bike. (and a really OLD bike, not some rusted 80's ten speed pile!) Show us the seat and details such as the headbadge and you'll get whatever knowledge here that can be mustered. Good score, and best of luck!!


----------



## michael.ambrose (May 7, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the encouragement and pointers!

I'm actually a vintage guitar repairman, so keeping a collection of odd nuts and bolts in baggies is nothing new for me haha!

here's a few more photos, taken just a few moments ago up in my workshop...


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2011)

That is one neat bike... great find!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 7, 2011)

You just FOUND that? Amazing what someone will throw out. Killer rear reflector. Nice little treasure you've got. I collect old guitars too.


----------



## michael.ambrose (May 7, 2011)

We thought the same thing!!  I mean, it was in a pile of junk... caked in mud and grime, the (original) handlebars were rotted, and chain was busted, the tires are beyond dry-rotted... Me, I'm a regular Mr. Fix-It.  I'm the guy that sees potential in every rusted hulk I find.  (Had to convince the wife these bikes were worth saving haha!)  But I know PLENTY of people with the "throw it away and buy a new one" mindset, that would look at issues like those of this bike, and would just pitch it.


----------



## michael.ambrose (May 7, 2011)

Addendum, does anyone know if the following Bell tires would fit this bicycle properly?

http://cgi.ebay.com/BELL-SPORTS-ROA...Accessories&hash=item1c1913c93f#ht_2493wt_907


----------



## Larmo63 (May 7, 2011)

Look for a more vintage type tire for this machine.


----------



## michael.ambrose (May 7, 2011)

Okay... outing myself as a bicycle novice (or rather, just making sure i don't have mathematical knuckleknobbery haha)... just wanting to make sure... is a 26 x 1.375 tire the same size as a 26 x 1 3/8?  The math seems to work... but if vintage bikes are anything like vintage guitars, measurements/printed denotations are rarely accurate... hahaha..


----------



## robertc (May 7, 2011)

I guess it is true. One man's junk is another man's treasure. Great find.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 7, 2011)

Bicycle tire sizes are a real mess, and 26X 1 3/8 is emphatically NOT the same as 26 X 1.375  Best quick reference is from the late Sheldon Brown:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html
Maybe Schwinn S-6 tires would fit, but if your bike shop can  order 26X1.375s I want to know where they get them!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 8, 2011)

The "rare" 26 x 1 1/4 x 1 3/8 white walls I bought on Ebay from "Schwinnstore" DO NOT fit my vintage S-6 rims properly, no matter how many times I put them on and take them off of the bike. Tires on old bicycles can be expensive and frustrating. I have a cool 1926 Mead Ranger in the garage just sitting there because I can't find or I don't want to spend $400 for two tires for it that will ride as hard as a rock. Standard balloon tires are easy to find and better to ride on. Try "Bicyclebones" on Ebay for weird sizes?


----------

